# Anyone fish "Mann lake" in West Columbia TX.?



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My in laws just bought a place there and I got to fish it Saturday. Awesome place. We caught around 80 bass. Released every single one. Smallest was 10" and biggest was 18.5". Really neat lakes. Tons of cover and looks like everything is taken well care of. Just curious if any other 2coolers lived there or visit.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Manor Lakes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

. No, but I pass right by it on the way to my Dad's place in East Columbia.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

AKA Mallard Lake


----------



## keechi (Apr 12, 2006)

I live there. Mann Lake is divided into 2 clubs. Brazozs river club and Mallard Lake club. What club did they buy into? I suspect The river club.

It's Duck hunting season so i would check with River club lake manager on the rules on fishing times.

If they bought in mallard they need to come see me, House #1.

We have 3 houses for sale now and rumors of a couple of more coming up. Some of our members are getting up on age.

Cool place to live if your into hunting and fishing.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

keechi said:


> I live there. Mann Lake is divided into 2 clubs. Brazozs river club and Mallard Lake club. What club did they buy into? I suspect The river club.
> 
> It's Duck hunting season so i would check with River club lake manager on the rules on fishing times.
> 
> ...


They bought into Brazos river club side. We couldn't start fishing until 10am. 
My other B-I-L is seriously wanting to buy out there. If you have any info you can PM me. Thanks.


----------



## keechi (Apr 12, 2006)

Just tell him to drive down the road, there's some for sell signs out in front of the houses.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

We're 4hrs. Away. Lol. I'm sure we'll get back down there soon and check them out.


----------



## keechi (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh, Ok will PM you some info in the morning.


----------



## keechi (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's some lake photo's for now.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627090986667/


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

2Cool pics! :cheers:


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

What does it cost to become a member there?


----------



## keechi (Apr 12, 2006)

When you first buy in i think a one time fee of $1000 and around $1600 a year. I'm not positive on that but i'm close. Now that's for Mallard Lake club, I think the river club is higher but it's a real nice place with more water. The club lakes are divided up with levy's.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks! That's one of the questions he had. I looked at the satellite image and didn't even realize the other body of water was over there. We got there at 10:30 friday night, fished all day Saturday and came back to Waco Saturday night. Not much time for looking around.


----------



## badbassassassin (Apr 18, 2006)

*Mallard Lake Club*

Has been around since the 50s, Great place. I have been down there for about 6 years. We built a house down there 2 years ago. We have just about 80 acres of Fishing and Hunting. 
We have a few houses for sale, love to have some 2Coolers join us. One house is listed on har.com others are for sale by owners. Very affordable place to hunt and fish.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome. I'll let Y'all know next time I'm down there.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

I am a member at the Brazos River Club. I'm also on the board of directors. There is a material difference in cost of a membership and yearly dues, between the 2 clubs.

I know of a membership and house for sale at the BRC. You can contact me for details. Who are your IL's, GLD?

Glad you enjoyed it. I fished for a short while on Saturday in the front lake. Our facility is blessed with a solid membership and intense fisheries program.

You can PM for other information.

Thanks....


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Badbass -

Is your next door neighbor Tommy? If so, I like your place!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is John Johnson still out there?


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is John Johnson still out there?


Not at the BRC.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FishRisk said:


> Not at the BRC.


Thanks! I'm not sure if his place was at BRC or just down the road from there. Been a few years.


----------



## badbassassassin (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks FishRisk, we love it down there. Tom's a great neighbor.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep. The Golds. The house is going to be real nice when it's finished.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bump. Can I get some info?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

